# SCTP: using a pre-shared key



## kbw (Mar 10, 2021)

I’m not sure if this is goes in networking or user space programming.

How can I set up/config pre-shared keys in the sctp stack?  Presumably, I’ll need to use option SCTP_PEER_ADDR_PARAMS somehow.

Does anyone have any idea off hand?

Thanks


----------



## tingo (Mar 12, 2021)

sctp(4)  talks about SCTP_AUTH* a bit:

```
root@kg-core2# man sctp | grep SCTP_AUTH
     SCTP_AUTH_CHUNK                 By default only the dynamic addressing
     SCTP_AUTH_KEY                   This option allows a user to specify a
     SCTP_AUTH_ACTIVE_KEY            This option allows you to make a key
     SCTP_AUTH_DELETE_KEY            This option allows you to delete an old
```
Perhaps the answer is in that man page...


----------



## kbw (Mar 18, 2021)

I don’t think it is. There Is no detail on how to actually set the keys. I guess it means reading the source.

Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## tingo (Mar 19, 2021)

Sure it does, SCTP_AUTH_KEY is an option, and the man page has this line "SCTP supports a number of socket options which can be set with setsockopt(2)". Time to read the setsockopt(2) page perhaps?


----------



## kbw (Mar 19, 2021)

I posted the question after reading the man page. I was wondering if anyone had actually used it successfully. It seems not.

Messing around with keys is always a headache. If there are no working examples, I’ll figure it out myself.


----------

